# A Few Of My Viv Builds



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

heres a few pics these are all hand made and the back ground rock in the beardies setup is all hand made using poly and tile grout and paint and then sealer the costs are silly but the products are out this world.....


Made by Kev vivs:welcome::whistling2:


----------



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

what is the wood? perhaps if you done a step by step guide for everyone.. might help them diy enthusiastists and see what people can do


----------



## beardochris (May 12, 2008)

The wood used is generally melamine faced chipboard, or contiboard.
I built this stack today:








It was reasonably easy to build. Its basically shelving. Some people use biscuit joints, but as i had ran out, i used pegs. Pegs are good for the DIY enthusiast as you only need a drill to use them. I set it all in place with gorilla glue (foaming polyurethane glue) as its quick set and waterproof. The backing board can be bought from b&q and places like that. Most people use plywood or faced fibreboard, but the main thing is you can get it cut square and to your dimensions by b&q with their frame saw. Once in place, the backing board will hold everything square. hope this helps some peeps. chris


----------



## Craig08 (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovin your work dude!

Im about to embark on a pair of two tier 4x2x2s and im fairly certain they won't look nearly as professional as yours


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

beardochris said:


> The wood used is generally melamine faced chipboard, or contiboard.
> I built this stack today:
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff. Without trying to be a pain in the backside could you elaborate on the 'pegs' please? I'm not great with DIY so I have daft questions always at the ready :bash:


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

Use conti block to make them for the D.I.Y er they will be much more easy for you....


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Conti what? :blush:


----------



## beardochris (May 12, 2008)

Right, pegs are basically bits of dowel that you use to join wood. You drill a hole in both bits of wood, then the dowel sits in them and joins them together with glue.
Contiboard blocks are ok, they are basically plastic blocks with perpendicular holes in them. The are used to screw two boards together at a right angle to each other. The only problem with contiblocks is that they dont have as much strength as a normal joint. hope this helps, chris


----------



## bmth girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Vase said:


> Conti what? :blush:


.....:lol2:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

beardochris said:


> Right, pegs are basically bits of dowel that you use to join wood. You drill a hole in both bits of wood, then the dowel sits in them and joins them together with glue.
> Contiboard blocks are ok, they are basically plastic blocks with perpendicular holes in them. The are used to screw two boards together at a right angle to each other. The only problem with contiblocks is that they dont have as much strength as a normal joint. hope this helps, chris



Ahhhh right. Its all the technical terminology that did it:lol2:

Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

that is absolutely great that you can do that.
im not shy to doing DIY but ive never tried to build anything like that,
could you please elaborate and give me some really easy (when i say really easy, i mean childs discription) instructions on how to build something like that?


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

here goes go to your local builder yard or home base etc. get your self some beech effect melamine sheeting it comes in different widths so choose your size o.k. simple

Now lets say you buy the following:

1 x 21" x 6ft length this will be the back
3 x what ever depth you want x 6ft
2 of these will be top and bottom the third you will cut to make two sides from it. 

also but 6" wide melamine to form the front top and bottom and then the track will sit on and the glass will go in.

Now either buy the plastic blocks known as conti blocks or a small drill and chipwood screws 1" 1/2 screws pre dril the holes before you do that mark the thickness of the melamine and then half it then thats your drill point.

__________

---0---------
__________

example above:

now make a box the back would be best sat in between the top and bottom for strength then use screws or conti blocks look at my 1st pic to see how it is constructed.

any questions just ask?

good look you can do it think and plan down on paper 1st post your pics I can see how your doing...


----------



## Trevor (Jun 16, 2008)

*glass*

where do u get glass and runners from please
your vivs are great:2thumb:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Glass from local glaziers and runners from here.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 16, 2008)

*glass*

where do u get glass and runners from please
your vivs are great:2thumb:


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

looking great wish i was good with my hands. :notworthy:


----------



## Ratface (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm lookin at buildin my own viv as I have a 8 x 4 piece of wood left over from when the kitchen was built. Thought if I sawed that in half the would be the top and bottom then if I bought another identicle piece and cut that into 1 4ft piece and 2 2ft pieces that would be the back and sides. Its just the glass fronts that worries me - do they come already "smoothed" at the edges or would a dremmel sort that out?

Also, I would want toughened glass as the set up is initially for a baby bosc then when it grows out of it, it will be for anything else I decide to get following that! Is toughened glass very expensive of would it be better getting normla glass and getting that plastic covering stuff you can get to strengthen it? I can imagine it looking quite naff with that on but I dont know as I havent seen it. Any thoughts? :blush:


Also, Our B & Q and FOCUS wont cut your wood now for you (health and safety regs apparently :bash - does Wickes do it?


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi mate a glass company would sort out your glass no problem and you should be able to buy the runners from them also, the wood cutting maybe wicks would do it...


----------

